# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  Sản Phẩm GoodM

## danga

Các bạn ơi có ai đã biết qua thương hiệu GoodM chưa z?
S/P thiết bị mạng GoodM và máy tính All-in-One. có ai biết thì chỉ cho mình nha! và chức năng thương hiệu đó có tốt không? Thanks!

----------

